# My Journey into Bamboo Sharks



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey everyone!

For those who are interested, I have always wanted to keep sharks.. so after years of thinking about it and finally my fiance suggesting I take the plunge, thats exactly what I did...

So in late November, I purchased a 50 gallon to hatch the eggs and ensure they are feeding well before being upgraded. Thanks to SIG (Greg) for the 50 gallon. 









After running over christmas, I decided to get a couple fish to ensure I was having a healthy tank. Then in early January, I finally purchased 2 egg cases










After 2 long months, and repeadily candling to ensure they were still alive, the first one hatched



















Then 2 weeks later,










It was at this time, I knew I needed to get my act together with starting a larger tank that would suite as the "intermediate" tank. So I purchased a 160 Bowfront and began building ..



















Buddy who helped me get this thing into the basement










Euro Reef RC 180 Skimmer









Sump









Starting the fill and hook ups










Live rock and system start up










So now the tank has been running for almost a month...currently, there are 5 sergent majors, klein butterfly and a cleaner wrasse... had a slight outbreak of ich (surprise surprise), but the cleaner wrasse has made short work of that. If all goes well for this week, my juvi emperor angel will join them. I am going away for a week shortly, so I won't add the sharks until my return.

This is just my begining, I would gladly post pics of anything people request... currently working on a refugium, mangrove corner, and a rock wall on one end. I will post more recent pics as I have new lighting and with the fish in there as well.

Also, for any concerned aquarists, THIS IS A TEMPORARY TANK for the sharks... I am currently getting quotes for a 10 x 4 x 3High tank. Yes I plan to pay a lot for it lol .. This has been a dream of mine eversince I started keeping fish 22 years ago when I was 7.

Thanks everyone!!

Anders


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow! Long way, but it moves
Good luck Anders

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

wow...nice! i can only wish for a 10' tank...hubby would kill me


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

Amazing Setup Anders! I am looking forward to see more pics of the sharks.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice!

I want to know step by step of how to move the 10' x 4' x 3' tank into the basement 

 

I have seen 8' x 2.5' x 3' tank moving into an office, but a 10' x 4'... it would be an amazing sight


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> Nice!
> 
> I want to know step by step of how to move the 10' x 4' x 3' tank into the basement
> 
> ...


LOL It will not be going in the basement .. actually I am moving next summer, having a new home built, so that during construction, I can have joists cemented into the floor of the main floor, so the tank can be in there..the sump etc would be in the basement. going to be a lot of work, but well worth it in the end

I will have more pics tonight and will try to take a video of them feeding


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey everyone.. just an update.. added the sharks in last night to their new tank... seem to be enjoying it.. next test is to make sure they eat tonight










Bad Pic, but confirming the male









Confirming the female!!!









In the tank


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

Niceeeee! Would love to see a video....


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

FishHobby said:


> Niceeeee! Would love to see a video....


Not the best video, but this is the male feeding


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

they hatched in your tank? thats just too cool


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

awesome tank....i used to have a coral catshark ...then decided to go non aggressive fish..but lately i've been missing my shark..guess i'll have to live through this thread until i get a new tank


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

awesome! i love bamboo sharks...


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

J-Miles-21 said:


> awesome tank....i used to have a coral catshark ...then decided to go non aggressive fish..but lately i've been missing my shark..guess i'll have to live through this thread until i get a new tank


Yeah they are definetly hard to part with. If you get a smaller catshark (some only grow 2 ft), they can live very peacefully with fish they size of potters, coral beauty, or pretty much anything thats a double the size of their mouth.

Mine currently are alone, but there are 6 sergent majors and an emperor angelfish in quarantine .. though all of them get much bigger


----------

